# Young lambs in cold temperatures



## Thomas Jakeman (Apr 3, 2020)

4 days ago we had our first lambs born  they are twin Romneys. We live in North Eastern KS and tonight the temperature is suppose to get down to 26 degrees. The lambs are kept in the barn with their mother and she seems to be taking good care of them but should we be concerned about them tonight with the temperature getting so low?
Thank you for your help


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 3, 2020)

As long as they are dry and well fed, they should be completely fine.


----------



## Cotton*wood (Aug 18, 2021)

I know this is a really old post, but it made me laugh.  I too live in NE Kansas, and our first ever lambs were born this year (2021) the week it went down to 0F, and then -6F, and then -16F.  We took them all into the barn, where it was still that cold, but at least out of the wind, and they were all fine.


----------

